# Vostok K43



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

When I was doing some resarch before buying this watch.I found RLT forums









I thought it was about time I showed y'all the watch.(ive had it 3 or 4 weeks now)

I still have to get a thicker strap on it before I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A great looking, classic, watch design and a good size too.

I reckon it would suit a brown RLT flieger


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

TikTok said:


> I still have to get a thicker strap on it before I'm really happy with it.


They are good value







but those Vostok straps do leave something to be desired  .

I do like the 'Boctok' logo







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Tik Tok


----------

